# KDS Detailing Competition time on Ferrari Enzo total repaint / full on wet sanding



## Kelly @ KDS

Hi Guys

*
Welcome to the next and promised KDS Competition thread, I am sure you know the idea.*

But if not let me remind you of how it goes with a refresher from the last competition.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=239097

So onto this year's KDS competition with my very good friends DODO Juice and Shinearama.

www.dodojuice.com

www.shinearama.co.uk

The prize for entering (Free I must add to enter) is From Shinearama Scholl Concepts Premium vintage wax £113 RRP

http://www.shinearama.co.uk/product.php?id=SCH-VINTAGE-200#sf

And from DODO Juice are 4 mystery bottle of loveliness yet to be launched.

*Firstly the rules , you must be in the in the UK , is Scotland , wales , England etc and so on, as these are free donated gifts for Fun I have been fair and excluded long haul deliveries to far afield as this can be costly and tricky to deal with.

Plus Only one guess each and an edited guess will NOT be included*

So what do you have to do to WIN its simples just a guess like the last KDS thread , this time I have mixed it up a bit to make you think just that little harder.

So a brief quick insight into what been going on at KDS Detailing , and the actual thing you have to guess to win.

So here goes.

The car is question does not need an introduction as you will see from the photos coming, let's just say we have been working on the car and the hours are now close to 4 figures to complete, yes that's right 1000 hours.

Full version will be soon along with a few "other" surprises too, hopefully very soon.

So here are a few photos to get the competition started,​



























The car has had full total re spray in same colour as before , it was with KDS to improve on the standard factory finish with full entire wet sand of ALL surfaces.



















The process used is to achieve the finish required (very quick version) was to prep the car and any stone chips and damage , then completely repaint car panels all separately, this was primer / colour coat (base coat) and then lacquer top coat , bake for correct time and temp and then leave to settle.

Fully wet sand with block technique the new fresh paint and let it settle for a week , then to fully repaint the entire car again this time with just clear coat and repeat the process of bake wet sand block and by hand on last grades , and then finally machine polish back.




























Even the insides of the door got full wet sand treatment



















Here is a video clip of correcting back wet sanded paint surface

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=263338

A few teaser shots of thing to come (mind you I have left out many other things for later thou)









































































And a few very close up around headlight after correcting back the fully wet sanded paint





























So the competition part all you have to do is guess how much paint we used on the entire car , this being the colour and lacquer coats only .

To put a spin on it we want the guess to be in a weight form , units being grams .

To help you .​Colour coat ½ a litre



















And this is it weight for ½ litre of colour coat (base coat)










The same goes for the clear coat (lacquer top coat)











I will repeat the process , whole car inside and out has been 3 coloured coats first (remember not a colour change) and then 2 coats of clear coat.

Then the clear coat (only) process repeated.

So guess the amount used as a combined amount then convert into grams the nearest guess will get those lovely prizes simples.

I will run the competition for a month then give the correct answer and the closest guess.

*I will repeat one guess each entry and edited guesses wont count.*

And lastly IF you did not know I have 2 group training days soon with DODO Juice and Shinearama

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=260440

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=261401

I tried my best to cover most of the country too. 

So many thanks for viewing the thread , and greater things to come in the future , place your guess and fire away with any questions.

Good luck to everyone :thumb:

Best regards Kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk​


----------



## *MAGIC*

Jesus Kelly how big are these pics?


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

*MAGIC* said:


> Jesus Kelly how big are these pics?


Photobucket is having a wobbler rob .

sometimes they are correct and sometimes there are zoomed in when you refresh the internet

uploaded in 1027 x 768 as always to view properly and quickly.

They are resized the same as every single other photo i have ever posted :lol:

out of my control , i may up load them again and repost and see if that works.

kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## rob_vrs

6350grams


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

refreshed and fine now , could it be DW its self ??

just checked size of a photo and is very low around 60KB

kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## Mindis

7893.6 grams  :thumb:


----------



## leemckenna

great work looking forward to seeing the master at shinerama june


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

so reloaded them again ,

give it a go this time , did not a thing differently :wall: to first upload so i am all confused .

kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## Silver R26

6432.4 grams


----------



## dave-g

7427.5 grams.

absolutely amazing car, and work! jeez!


----------



## nicks16v

6350.5 grams


----------



## Turkleton

6218g


----------



## adlem

6917.4g


----------



## samm

6304 grams.

Epic work as always Kelly.


----------



## Grahamwm

4913g
Great work


----------



## Super is

6341.5g


----------



## Mike steele

7899g


----------



## Mike Hunt

6536.2 grams


----------



## si_lock

6589g &#55357;&#56397;


----------



## Scrim-1-

5478.6g.


----------



## Matt.

7922.4 grams


----------



## Zetec-al

4500grams.

Amazing work.


----------



## lobotomy

6916.8g


----------



## MickChard

7777g (lucky guess i suppose!)


----------



## SubaruOutback

Great work :thumb:

7986,6 grams :doublesho


----------



## Adrian Convery

Cant wait for this full thread!

My guess is 7321g


----------



## superscrub

3743 grams


----------



## Karl woods

2871 grams


----------



## R88ORY RXP

8101.1


----------



## dagoatla

7148.6 grams


----------



## Cthrower

My guess is 12105.45 grams


----------



## McClane

4285g


----------



## Magic Detail

7940.05g. 

Top work, as always!


----------



## scratcher

2482.4

Have I worked this out very wrong :lol:


----------



## horned yo

3458.7 grams

Epic work by the way


----------



## DMH-01

6358.7 grams


----------



## kallum_m

6708.4g


----------



## zimzimmer

Fantastic work as usual Kelly. 

Will


----------



## jubbly

8152g


----------



## JBirchy

I'm going to have a guess, but i might be WELL out.

Given that there are 3 coats of colour, and 2 clear coat, my guess is:

*17,907.6 grams*

Seems way too much to me but i'm no expert...


----------



## kentrick

3458.7g


----------



## cfherd

3472.7 grams


----------



## cfherd

cfherd said:


> 3472.7 grams


Dang it. I think I am way off. I know I can't guess again I would have gone for 14895g.


----------



## Jay Scott

6789.10 grams


----------



## Gruffs

I'm going to guess you guys were ultra-efficient as always. 

2500g


----------



## Ric

39608.2 grams


----------



## Farquhar

10,000 grams.


----------



## daniellll.bee

My guess is 3 litres of colour = 3012g
2.5 litres of clear = 2440g

So my guess is 5452g!


----------



## rapidTS

19 999.9 grams

and...what a car !


----------



## Adrian1759

5896.5g


----------



## GazzaC

excellent work look forward to full write up

my guess is

5637.9gramms


----------



## kes205

Awesome Job.

My guess is 6543.2


----------



## zepp85

not a clue but ill guess at 6714.3 grams


----------



## MCZ2047

My guess 5416 grams


----------



## audi2k40

6945.4 grams


----------



## rossdook

7019g ?? Not a Scooby, but liked that number for some reason!


----------



## georgeandpeppa

7100g great work as always!


----------



## dubstyle

3974.3 keep the car light


----------



## Dingo2002

Stunning work, the clarity in those headlight cowl shots was incredible!

my guess... 8193.2


----------



## Matt_H

7487g


----------



## uberbmw

6559g great work!


----------



## jay69

answer is 3458.7 grams


----------



## StevieM3

7999.9g


----------



## m6dly

9,326 is my guess..


----------



## eatcustard

3458.94g


----------



## chunkytfg

I would guess you guys are not realising just how much paint basically gets wasted when painting full panels.

9546grams


----------



## Lewisredfern001

9386.7 grams. top work as per usual!


----------



## amchardy

10200g


----------



## moosh

8395.7g and what a finish!


----------



## rinns

9432g


----------



## Reds

5374 grams.

It doesn't look too bad now Kelly, you're certainly improving 

The wheel colour is gorgeous by the way :thumb:


----------



## Fac

14500 g


----------



## ben1988

9150.6 grams


----------



## Tom_Y2K4

11,882.4g


----------



## Joech92

2440.5 grams?


----------



## adf27

1600.48g


----------



## moosh

8395.7g and what a finish! :thumb:


----------



## GlynRS2

5843 grams


----------



## richtsport

10102g


----------



## jazmo

85432.65855g


----------



## Matt @ TVS

8495 g


----------



## TheMattFinish

7451.6 grams


----------



## Jeremiah

18005 g


----------



## strongman

6985g


----------



## bunds

8250 grams.


----------



## harVTEC

1146g


----------



## mr cooper

7779.5grams


----------



## Aucky

6924.3g


----------



## mdking

6917.4g


----------



## Bezste

8455.7g


----------



## fbatchelor83

7223g....EPIC


----------



## kev a

8263.5g looks fantastic


----------



## burger

6000g


----------



## bimmersean

*Guess*

3,458.7 grams


----------



## spiros

6156 grams


----------



## tom-225

by my calculations i reckon we have got 7693.5g of paint


----------



## steve from wath

stunning work
epic and lodas more adjectives

my guess 3458.7


----------



## craigblues

5698.1


----------



## bluesmartie

8,868 grams


----------



## wbessada

I remember reading that Ferrari saved weight by using less paint on the Enzo - so I guess this beautiful finish will come at the cost of a little performance hit. 

I reckon it's 6720 grams of paint


----------



## Dwayne

wow, i would guess at around 6906 grams


----------



## honkytonkman187

11,112 grams ?


----------



## RandomlySet

4444g


----------



## MattOz

Having weighed this one up, I reckon............

5,876g


----------



## srhutch

8,762g


----------



## AlexJT

8619.4grams
Stunning work!!


----------



## Shhh3

5,890 grams, Fantastic work :thumb:


----------



## NickCW

2970!

Car looks amazing :thumb:


----------



## NickCW

Oh and of course I mean grams!


----------



## Bero

4268g


----------



## daniellll.bee

When does this finish Kelly!?


----------



## Mr A4

6989.9g


----------



## wanner69

7645.8g


----------



## petemattw

8357.2 grams


----------



## Garybmw320d

6316.4g ?


----------



## JMorty

4476.90g


----------



## Bill58

8732g


----------



## donga2187

10049.64g


----------



## boreder

Excellent work guys


----------



## JMorty

I forgot to add...Perfect work as expected Kelly! :thumb:


----------



## twoscoops

5451g


----------



## Beancounter

Absolutely no idea, but my guess is 4151.5g


----------



## SAL73R

5750g


----------



## JD-Cumbria

8342g! Good luck all


----------



## Guest

11529g :tumbleweed:


----------



## Jordy Kuga

8213 grams


----------



## JM93

6767g


----------



## Tristan001

1159g 
very nice work


----------



## wilkie1980

I'm going to go with 5367.8g! Looking forward to the write up!


----------



## podgas

6183g for me.


----------



## pogo6636

Great write up kelly.
I really love the flat red at the start of the thread.Pic 2
(i am guessing this was the point it was prepped for the first coat of colour.)

My guess.
1073.6 gms


----------



## mirra_finish

7145 grams

Great write up; amazing work.


----------



## jlw41

7849.5 :thumb:


----------



## Buck

My guess:- 14,850g


----------



## Mr yella

im guessing 7880g, as it a decieving car once all the bits are masked up it .


----------



## ArcticVXR

Amazing work as always....

2361.4 is my guess


----------



## joe93

I'm saying 13287


----------



## Alzak

6736g


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

Some close guesses so far guys :thumb:

running the comp for 1 month from the thread start date.

and here are 2 pictures showing the paint after wipe down 3 times with 50/50 IPA .

so bare paint showing what "real" wet sanding gives you as a finish.

Again this is bare paint , no fancy lighting , just as it comes :thumb:



















kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## 123quackers

3 x 500ml colour 1506.3 water base without thinner

4 x 500ml clear 1952.8 HS clear no hardner


I take this is excluding hardener and thinners.

3459.1g 

Kelly which spray guns you using?

devilbess gti pro or Sata ajet 4000b HVLP :thumb:


----------



## PootleFlump

4462.9g of paint.


----------



## hedgegee

Are people not located i the UK allowed to guess even though we can't win - just for the fun of it?


----------



## hedgegee

By the way that gloss is just ridicules.. looks like there is water on it already


----------



## kings..

7254g... awesome finish as always!


----------



## craigeh123

I'm going in at 8595.3 gramms , awesome work as always Kelly


----------



## howie parks

8356g


----------



## kenny_boon

awesome work 9101.8g


----------



## turbanator

7921.6 gramms


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

so here are a few more photos of the finished car , of course will start new threads of the process in the future so wont post to many now :thumb:









































































































































































































kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## JBirchy

Looks just incredible!


----------



## Shovel

6213 grams :speechles


----------



## Inferno182Cup

I'm guessing 24500 grams.


----------



## Lord Flashheart

You need to have a holiday in Australia. I'll give you free accommodation for 3 weeks and the use of my Boxster S :car: over that time, for just 3 days spent on the car :thumb:

Awesome work!!


----------



## admg1

4718g :thumb:


----------



## HMANS3

13074g


----------



## hutchyhutchy

34879g


----------



## Superspec

4890 grams

Looks stunning.


----------



## olliegiltrow

9237g


----------



## sitalchauhan

4377g


----------



## edthedrummer

11455.3g


----------



## fatdazza

7614g


----------



## Jay

6052g


----------



## AaronGTi

2200g


----------



## rs_si

13000 is my guess


----------



## fitz

Simply stunning work! 3911g


----------



## AaronGTi

When will the full writeup be on here?


----------



## hillkidstr

3000g


----------



## Gops

8600g!


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

So i am going to call it the end of the comp from this post onwards .

I will get back asap with the winner once i have gone through all the guess

kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## tones61

shiny red FIAT, :driver:


----------



## Miguel Pestana

Full write up please


----------



## Inferno182Cup

Where are the results!! Waiting is killing me lol.


----------



## Marto

5017g


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

right i am just about to post the results , 

i think from memory many where close , give me 10-20 minutes and should be all updated with the winner 

kelly


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

so hopefully i have been through all the guesses correctly and not missed anyone .

the grand total was 6897.8 Grams

i have 4 guys close

6917.4

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showpost.php?p=3488575&postcount=13

6916.8

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showpost.php?p=3488722&postcount=23

6924.3

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showpost.php?p=3497094&postcount=88

and another 6917.4

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showpost.php?p=3497174&postcount=89

but the closest was

6906 and only 8.2 grams out from being spot on :thumb:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showpost.php?p=3497963&postcount=101

so Dwayne from Cambridge is the winner

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/member.php?u=32786

congratulations :thumb:

i will send a link to Dom and Phil that you are the lucky winner of the goodies.

i will get back to the thread to explain the amount of each material etc later on , must get on with work load in at present

Big thank you to

www.dodojuice.com

www.shinearama.co.uk

for helping out with this and the donation of the prizes :thumb:

kelly


----------



## craigblues

Congrats Dwayne. :thumb:


----------



## andyrst

what a finish, what brand lacquer was used?


----------



## Buck

Well I was way off - basically I painted the car twice as much as Kelly!! :lol:


----------



## JMorty

Darn it! Massive Congrats Dwayne!!!


----------



## Dwayne

Wow, cant believe my luck!! Massive thank you to Kelly @ KDS for hosting the competition, and to Dodo juice & Shinerama.

and thank you to all the guys above for the congrats:thumb::thumb:


----------



## JBirchy

Well done Dwayne! I was miles out!


----------



## Jeremiah

Well done Dwayne :thumb:


----------



## JMorty

Unless it's classified, you have to do a review of these mystery Dodo products :thumb:


----------



## Dwayne

Big thank you to Dom @ Dodo Juice, received the items this morning, all i can say is wow, same quality as any other dodo item i have! i shall do a write up on the 5 items received  just from dodo juice… And OMG one has the most exotic smell!!! i almost drank it lol.

cheers guys.


----------



## Phil H

congrats mate!

Stunning work on the Enzo Kelly! Looking forward to the write up!


----------



## Lord Flashheart

Have I missed the full write up of this?

I know it made an appearance in the Supercar Day thread, but full write up?


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

Lord Flashheart said:


> Have I missed the full write up of this?
> 
> I know it made an appearance in the Supercar Day thread, but full write up?


Nope you have not missed it , very very busy at present and got a lot of things going on , it the show season and summer time (well meant to be summer) which bring madness to the detailing market , I have a show or training day going on nearly every week plus the work load , and staff on summer hols not helping with the backlog .

Plus most importantly , i have around 6000's photos to run through , and 50 gig's of HD video footage of the entire process (not just the detailing part , i mean the entire full process), collection , wash , inpsection , strip down , prep for re-paint , repaint , rub down again , repaint , wet sand , machine correct , refit together , light re polish , inspection , coatings and so on .

I got multi angles of me machine polishing , slow motion footage too 

This WILL have to be in chapters or it will crash everyones computers.

The task is massive and will only get done in the quieter months of the year, i will be using the start of the first chapter to launch something new too , so many things going on that are all interconnected . :thumb:

My biggest changes are happening this year , once done it will help the KDS group move forward much smoother than before.

I like to get things right before letting public see them 

It will be worth it once public thou , how often do you get to watch this process in TV format on a car such as an Enzo.

And exclusive on DW too

kelly


----------



## JMorty

What a gent, it will be worth the wait! :thumb:


----------



## jlw41

:thumb: can't wait for this, cheers Kelly!


----------



## Lord Flashheart

Thanks for the update. Such an exciting detail on such an exciting car - makes it hard to be patient. 

But as you say - if you spent all your time editing and uploading, you wouldn't do any detailing.

I'm thinking you're moving towards a full-time multi-media employee - who does the videography, photography, editing and uploading onto website/facebook/forums, website design and updates, etc.


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

Lord Flashheart said:


> I'm thinking you're moving towards a full-time multi-media employee - who does the videography, photography, editing and uploading onto website/facebook/forums, website design and updates, etc.


well you are very close , just add front man to the above list and your there , i have a few guys in line too :thumb:

Kelly


----------



## Raymond

Stunning job .


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

Lord Flashheart said:


> Thanks for the update. Such an exciting detail on such an exciting car - makes it hard to be patient.
> 
> But as you say - if you spent all your time editing and uploading, you wouldn't do any detailing.
> 
> I'm thinking you're moving towards a full-time multi-media employee - who does the videography, photography, editing and uploading onto website/facebook/forums, website design and updates, etc.


 So KDS front man has been working with us for 2 months now and going very well and now employed the multi-Media employee which is now running through the 250 videos and 1900 photos of the enzo :thumb:

Kelly


----------



## Makalu

Now THAT is detailing... Awesome!


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

Hi guys, as promised i have not forgotten :thumb:

Here is the preview video released early on in the year.
some of you may have all ready viewed from website front main page or my facebook business page.






This brings me nicely onto the first chapter that was released today:thumb:






Regards kelly


----------



## 3976

Kelly, I got to 3mins in on that first vid and I have to say, what a fudging mess that car is in. Who the hell applied the paint protection? Appreciate that Ferrari painted it (badly) but the marring underneath is disgraceful!


----------



## Albert81

Can't wait for episode 2


----------

